# LGB/Marklin - Hot Metal Ladle



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some pictures of the new LGB/Marklin 'Hot Metal Ladle Cars' I bought.
They come sleeved in a set of two boxes No's 18 and 31. They can be bought individually though. 
They have steel wheels hook n' loop couplers with a single hook on one end.
The ladles tip and are loose on one side but do not readily lift off. 
They are lighter than I thought they'd be even though they have steel wheels and seem to be made of a more brittle plastic that LGB usually used.
Each car measures 11-1/2" (29cm) long beam to beam and 6" (15cm) high. They have a single buffer at each end. 
There is black lightly sprayed in some areas to resemble scorching which I think looks good.

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some interesting videos.

Andrew


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that pour out was something else. Can't believe the yard survives it.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you tested them with boiling loads of molten iron yet?


----------

